# Dish Anywhere Transfers - Android Problems



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Dish Anywhere Transfers are not working on a Sony Xperia Z Tablet running Android 4.3 Jelly Bean but do work on an Older Motorola Xoom running 4.1.2. The files will transfer to the Sony Tablet but will not play at all. The screen just stays blank no matter the setting. All other Dish Anywhere functions are working fine. Any thoughts other than just wait until the next update?


----------

